
Leaked Investor Email From Tapulous Say Breakeven December, More Funding, New Products - pclark
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/09/leaked-investor-email-from-tapulous-say-breakeven-december-more-funding-new-products/
======
pclark
great apps = great revenue, whodathunk it :)

they started off wobbly but they're going from strength to strength now.

